# Looking for two new carb assemblies



## Bigolac (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey all - I've got two toro blowers I've picked up - one at a garage sale and the other at an auction:

1 - CCR Powerlite
Model 38170
SN 6909126 (1996)

2 - S-620
Model 38162
SN 6009247

Both are in decent shape, other than the ccr needing a new scraper bar and the 620 needing paddles.

Both of them are in need of a new carb - there's too much rust and crud on both of them to be made functional.

Are there cheap whole carb assemblies out there that are available? I could find an original tecumseh carb (#640078a) for the ccr, but it was $68, which is out of my price range (I paid $5 for it at a garage sale).

Are there some cross referenced numbers that I'm missing? I realize these are twenty years old, but I was successful in reviving my dad's old weed whip with a new carb for about $15 on Amazon.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks - Adam


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

using the model numbers in the toro website,find the oem carb numbers,than google them up where you can find them on ebay or amazon. most likely you will find them for under a 20 each if not cheaper. 
good luck


----------

